# Where to go for New Year



## philH (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi there
My name is Phil and my good lady and I are looking for somewhere to go for New Year's Eve. Been to the Bridgewater Hall, Manchester for the last couple of years and really enjoyed it.
Looking for something else for this year. Anywhere in UK will do. 

Anybody got a suggestion?


----------

